# Bleach - Millenium of Souls (Recruiting)



## Vincent Tempes (May 28, 2008)

_Before the betrayal of Aizen Souske and his battle against Soul Society, there were still many challenges.  And there were none worse than the Millenium Event.  In the dying months of the last millenium, a team of elite Shinigami was assembled under the auspices of Captain-General Genryusai for a series of missions to the human world.

Their battles would carry them across the human world, Soul Society and beyond.  The task set before them defined not only their lives and duties, but allowed them a greater understanding of their very souls._


Alright folks.  This is a project I've been wanting to run for... well over a year at the very least.  The basic premise is the above, though if you've got any questions that aren't answered, I'll be happy to do so.

I'll be accepting up to six players, though it may be less, basing my choice on how you'll fit into your party and which concepts I prefer.

[sblock=Setting]I'll be using the Bleach manga as my basis, ignoring any information that has come directly and only from the anime or filler.  This is pretty rare, and I'll try to point out where there is an indiscrepancy.

The campagin begins in May of 1999, and predates the events of the manga, which for the purposes of this will be taking place in 2008.  The PC's will all be seated members of the Gotei 13, and it'll be up to you to decide where your character say in the overall hierarchy of their former squads.

Most of the high ranking personalities in Soul Society will still be present, so expect to see familiar faces.[/sblock]

[sblock=Worlds]Both the Human World and Soul Society are treated as earth standard with the following exceptions.

*Human World*

Subjetive Ground: Any spiritual creatures in the Human World (Such as Shinigami and Hollows) can treat any bit of the Human World as a solid surface.  This allows them to effectively stand on air.

For game purposes, Shinigami can effectively fly at their normal ground speed in the human world.  Due to natural reactions this flight usually takes the form of standing and walking on air rather than a 'Superman' style of flight.

Subjectively Insubstancial:  So long as a spiritual creature makes the concious effort to do so, they pass through any substance on the material plane as if completely insubstantial.  

For game purposes, consider this to be in effect only when you move under your own power.  Thus, if you are knocked back or bullrushed, you will still strike and damage Real World objects.[/sblock]

[sblock=System]The campaign is going to be based off of revised Mutant's and Masterminds.  I will be using only the core rulebook along with the Ultimate Powers suppliment.

Due to the setting players will all be required to design two characters. One at their base form, PL 5.  The second, at their first release (Shikai), at PL 10.  In additon, characters will have slightly more power points than they should.  However, some will be spent for you.  Character creation is as follows:

*Base*

Power Level: 5

Ability Scores: 15pp
Combat Stats/Saves: 20pp
Skills and Feats: 10pp
Powers: 25pp
Unassigned: 20pp

Total: 90pp

Max Tradeoff: 3

This will be your unreleased form.  In this form all PC's will have a base Zanpaktou, (Usually but not always a Katana.)  

In addition to the above spending requirements, all characters will be required to have at least one rank in a 'strike' type of attack (Training with the sword.), one rank in magic (At least basic understanding of Kidou), and one rank in teleport (Shunpo).  All three are required to pass the 'final' exam to become Shinigami.

*Shikai*

Power Level: 10

Ability Scores: 25pp
Combat Stats/Saves: 35pp
Skills and Feats: 20pp
Powers: 50pp
Unassigned: 40pp

Total: 170pp

Max Tradeoff: 6

The Shikai is the 'first release' of a Shinigami Zanpaktou.  To release a Zanpaktou is a full round action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity and heals the user of all conditions and damages.  The release always involves a specific keyword, followed by the name of the sword. (Such as Scatter, Senbonzakura).  

The type of release is up to the user.  Some change the type of the weapon, others turn the weapon itself into an attack form, others do not change the sword at all, merely allow the use of a special attack.  Because of this your released form can be anything from an updated and strengthened form of your base character, to a completely different concept.[/sblock]

[sblock=Additional Rules]This section is sort of a work in progress and will contain any rulings on specific powers or campaign specific rules.

*Swift Actions*

Swift Actions are being inserted in the 'type of action' list, between move and free action.  As per D&D, a character gets one swift action per round.

*Magic*

I am allowing magic as stated with the following changes.

Spellcasting times are all increased to 1 full round.  This can be lowered at regular cost.  Though to no less than a free action.

*Teleport*

Teleport will be allowed, but only in the 1 point, short range version.  The action can be reduced, but to no less than a free action once per round. Teleport in this form is actually near instantanious movement, and thus will not allow you to pass through objects.  It also alters your momentum (Allowing you to use it to stop a fall for example.)

*Final Attack*

For each form, specify one form of attack to be your 'Final Attack”.  This attack form must be physical, such as a sword swing, a blast of magic, a thrown brick etc. In addition to being able to use it as normal, you are capable of executing a 'Final Attack' using this attack form.  Final Attacks are as follows:

1. Chose to use your Final Attack.  This costs a Hero Point, and takes a Full Round action.  You cannot have attempted your Final Attack in the same combat already. 
2. Declare the target of your Final Attack.  Your target is aware of your choice and can chose to ready their own Final Attack in response. (See below.) At this point, declare any modifiers. (All out attack, extra effort, etc.)  
3. At the beginning of your next turn you can execute your final attack.  If the attack is a Melee attack, you move next to your opponent and strike so long as your opponent is on the same plane.  If the attack is a ranged attack, you can chose a location within your base movement to fire from. You can chose to spend a hero point.
4.  Final Attacks add a 2 point bonus to Attack and Damage (or save DC) for every 50 power points the user has, rounded down.
5.  If a Final Attack fails to kill or knock out the target, the user takes a penalty.  If the target is staggered, the user is dazed for one round and shaken for the rest of combat.  If the target is stunned, the user is dazed for two rounds and shaken for the rest of combat.  If the target is merely bruised, the user is dazed for four rounds, and shaken for the rest of combat.  Missing causes the user to be dazed for 2 rounds and shaken for the remainder of combat.  Finally, if the target takes no damage, the user is dazed for four rounds. 

Example:  Shinigami A (156pp) decides to finish off his already wounded opponent.  He prepares a heavy sword swing to finish the job, spending a hero point and his action to do so.  His opponent, stupidly fearful, attempts to run, getting several hundred feet from “A” on its turn.

“A”'s turn arrives.  He rushes forward, well past his normal 50ft movement speed, appearing next to his opponent and striking.  He gains a total +6 bonus to Attack and Damage.  

*Opposing a Final Attack*

As stated above, the subject of a Final Attack can choose to respond with their own when targeted by another.  All the above rules apply with the following exceptions:

1.  You must spend a hero point to oppose if you have one.  If you do not you can still oppose, but do not get the normal bonuses for using a final strike.
2.  The Final attacks both occur at the same time.
3.  Neither side takes any penalties for failing to kill their opponent.

The effects of opposed Final Attacks are as follows:

1.  Both attacks automatically hit.
2.  Each combatant choses to roll either their attacks save DC or its attack roll.  The check is opposed obviously.
3. The winner of the opposed check is dealt their opponents normal damage, minus the bonus of their final attack.  (Ie.  Shinigami “A” wins a final attack dual.  He takes his opponents regular sword damage (10) minus the +6 he would have gotten for damage. Thus the save DC would be 19 (15+4.))
4. The loser of the opposed check is dealt their opponents Final Attack damage, plus the bonus of their own final attack. (Ie. Shinigami “B” loses a final attack.  He takes his opponents final attack damage (16) plus his own bonus (+6) for a total of DC 37 (22+15))
5. If either side in a Final attack duel is reduced to “Dying”, they do not need to make their initial save against death.  However, if they were fighting with a weapon, that weapon is broken.  If it was a Zanpaktou, it reforms in 1d3 days.

*Healing*

Healing is exceptionally slow for the most part.  All healing abilities in the base form must come from magic.  The base time for all healing spells is 5 hours, and this cannot be reduced, though it can be increased.

Healing abilites that come from a Zanpaktou are slightly faster, and can be as short as five minutes.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2008)

Becka Jens, third seat of the first Protection Squad, reporting.

I am submitting an unarmed fighter who only draws her sword when its release is needed.  The release is a flaming whip capable of a multitude of special abilities.

Also, I've never been overly fond of using japaneese words, would you mind if I used the english terms? (Flash step, Magic, Release, etc) 
 I love the concept and the anime.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2008)

Sounds very interesting, but I know only the first few episodes of thr anime.
But I'm willing to learn and I like the M&M system very much.


----------



## dystmesis (May 28, 2008)

I've always wanted to try M&M and Bleach is an interesting place to start. Count me in!


----------



## Vincent Tempes (May 28, 2008)

Wow, lot of responses already. 

Concept looks good in theory Jemal.  In regards to the english vs. Japanese, its a personal preference thing.  I know and understand both, and most often I'll use a bit of each depending on which word I prefer. ^


----------



## Albedo (May 28, 2008)

This looks interesting, will begin work on a character concept ASAP.


----------



## Vincent Tempes (May 28, 2008)

One quick addition.  I have a bit of a penchant for 'keeping secrets' during campaigns I run.  This takes a lot of different forms, from charachter backstory, to the nature of your 'Bankai' in this campaign.

Because of this I'd like people to E-mail me at VincentTempes@hotmail.com once I've selected their charachters.  This is just so I can send out the occational, hint/run private scenes.

Normally I'd do this with Spoiler tags.  But too often even I find myself looking just because of the temptation. Hehe.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 29, 2008)

i hate you, i really do. i saw this and i rejoiced, untill i read one thing. you should know why i hate you.


----------



## Vincent Tempes (May 29, 2008)

Ah, god bless random hatred out of nowhere =P

Check your e-mail, and don't get so down.  Yeesh.

[sblock=Explination]He's a moron friend of mine. Oi.[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (May 29, 2008)

Anymore slots for this game?

I'm thinking of someone from either the 11th or 12th divisions.


----------



## Vincent Tempes (May 29, 2008)

I'm going to accept anyone who offers up to begin with.  As I mentioned I'm probably going to go with a 5-6 person party, but its going to depend mostly after I see the charachter concepts. =)


----------



## Zurai (May 29, 2008)

I'll have to find a copy of M&M (possibly a pdf online), but I am SO making a character for this campaign. Bleach is one of my favorite shounen-style animes, if not my favorite (only other one close is Full Metal Alchemist), and it's just a great setting for an RPG too. I've actually wanted some Bleach RPGing so much that I'm working on a Shinigami class for 3.5...

Anyhow, gimme a day or so to track down the rules and I'll have a character concept and statblock posted for you.


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2008)

Allright, first posting.. Anybody see any problems?  
Her basic style is she fights unarmed until she's convinced she can't win like that, at which poing she releases her sword, which becomes a 50' long tendril of fire (flame whip).  Her release is a pretty basic "I get a bit better at everything" Plus the whip's special abilities.

[sblock=Becka Jens]
Becka Jens, Third seat of the First Protection Squad.
Power level 5

Abilities:  
STR 12 (+1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 10 (+0)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)

Combat : *Base Attack 2, Base Defense 2*

Attacks: (Melee+4, Ranged +2)
Martial Arts (+6 atk, Save DC 19).
Way of Destruction (+6 atk, Save DC 19)

Initiative: +2
Defense +4 (3 dodge), 
Saves: Toughness +6 Impervious (4 protection + 2 con); Reflects Melee
Fort +8 (6 base + 2 con), Reflex +8 (6 base + 2 dex), Will +8 (6 base + 2 wis)

Skills: (20 ranks) 
Acrobatics +6(4 ranks), Bluff +10(4 ranks), Diplomacy +10(4 ranks), Notice +6(4 ranks), 

Feats: Attack Focus(Melee)X2, Attack Specialization(Martial Arts), Attractive, Distract(Bluff), Dodge FocusX2, Evasion, Fascinate(Diplomacy), Uncanny DodgeX2(Hearing, Sight)

Powers: 
Martial Arts (20pp) [Container Rank 4]
 - Offensive Strike:  [Strike rank 3, PF:Mighty]
 - Counter-attack [Protection Rank 4, Impervious(6)/Reflective(melee)]
Flash-Step (5pp) [Teleport Rank 2, Action: Swift, PF: Change Direction]
Demon Magic (5pp)[Magic Rank 5, Flaw: Distracting]
 - Way of Destruction: [Blast rank 4, PF: AccurateX2]
Speed (1pp) [Speed Rank 1, 10mph]

Tradeoffs: -1Dmg/+1Atk, -1Def/+1Toughness
COST:  18 Abilities + 4 Skills + 11 Feats + 31 Powers + 26 Combat/Saves = 90/90

*====*

SHIKAI (RELEASE)
Power level 10

Abilities:  
STR 14 (+2)
DEX 18 (+4)
CON 18 (+4)
INT 10 (+0)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)

Combat : *Base Attack 4, Base Defense 2*

Attacks: (Melee+4, Ranged +10)
Martial Arts (+10 atk, Toughness Save DC 25.  Melee)
Whip Strike (+12 atk, Toughness Save DC 23.  Range 50)
Way of Destruction (+10 atk, Toughness Save DC 25.  Range Increment 100, Max 1000, Homing)
Paralyzing Burn (+10 atk, Will save DC 20.  Range 50)
Whip Choke (+10 atk, Fort save DC 20.  Range 50)
Trip (+10 atk, Opposed Trip check:+10 vs lower of dex/str.  Range 50)
*+19 grapple*

Initiative: +8
Defense +9 (7 dodge)
Saves: Toughness +11 Impervious (7 protection + 4 con), Reflects Melee
Fort +12 (8 base + 4 con), Reflex +12 (8 base + 4 dex), Will +10 (8 base + 2 wis)

Skills: (24 ranks) 
Acrobatics +12(8 ranks), Bluff +14(8 ranks), Notice +10(8 ranks), 

Feats: Attack Focus(melee)X6, Attractive, Distract(Bluff), Dodge FocusX7, Evasion, Uncanny DodgeX2(Hearing, Sight), All-out attack, Accurate Attack, Defensive Attack, Power Attack

Powers: 
Flame Whip (20pp) [Array, Rank 10, Drawback: Reduced RangeX3(1 range increment)]
 - Whip (10)[Elongation Rank 5, Action: Swift, PF: Dynamic, Flaw: Only functions on Flame Whip Array(-1)]
 - Whip Strike (8)[Strike Rank 6, PF: Mighty, Accurate]
 - Paralyzing Burn (10)[Paralyze Rank 10]
 - Trip (6)[Trip Rank 10 PF: Improved Trip, Range: Melee]
 - Whip Choke (10)[Suffocate Rank 10, Range: Melee]
Martial Arts (40 pp) [Container Rank 8]
 - Offensive Strike [Strike Rank 8, PF: Mighty]
 - Counter-Attack [Protection Rank 7, Impervious(11), Reflective(Melee)]
 - Training [Improved Initiative, Grappling Finesse]
Flash-Step (7pp) [Teleport Rank 3, Action: Swift, PF: Change Direction]
Demon Magic (12pp)[Magic Rank 12, Distracting]
 - Way of Destruction: [Blast rank 10, PF: AccurateX3, Homing]
Speed (2pp) [Speed Rank 2, 50mph]

Drawbacks: [Flame Whip Array has max 1 range increment with elongation] -3
Tradeoffs: -2Dmg/+2Atk(Whip Strike), -1 Defense/+1 Toughness
COST: 28 Abilities + 6 Skills + 22 Feats + 81 Powers + 36 Combat/Saves -3 drawback= 170/170
[/sblock]


----------



## Vincent Tempes (May 30, 2008)

So far so good Jemal.  I don't see any major (or even all that minor) problems with your charachter.  Going to give it a bit more of an in depth look over in a little bit, but for now, well you're ready to go by the look of things hehe.

Zurai, if need be I can also help you with your charachter creation.  It might be a little slow going of course.  As for right now, I'm mostly just looking for concepts.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 30, 2008)

okay, okay i'm sorry. that was uncalled for, well not entirely. i still think that M&M is one of the worst systems i've seen, and the character concept i would play does not work in the system, well i think the system doesn't work but that is a personal belief. probely left over hatred from BESM. well it works but is unfairly balanced and the point costs a little unfair. if you don't max it you might as well not have it.
SORRY SORRY. i'll be good, i'll be good.i won't say anything more about the system, i just had to get that out of my system.
any way you know my concept but i'll post it here as well. 

the concept is a melee/short ranged swordsman/ninja. while he has stealthy techniques and abilities he doesn't shy away from a frontal assault if it would work. he's the type to, not rush in, but advance at a rapid pace to test the enemy, then fall back and review the situation if it calls for it. he uses shadow and ice techniques/magic, to distract/slow/confuse/harass/hinder/damage/assasinate/boost his allies/enhance his own abilities/and the list goes on. anything that a swordsman with magical training who specailizes in ninjutsu would do... so thats why people say book of nine swords is broken... lv7 swordsage. i'm sorry it's all in good faith. i just like to complain about things. if any one is really bothered with my complaining i'll stop. i just liked the 3.5 system he ran. 

his first release breaks his sword into six pieces and he becomes a medium to long range dagger thrower.... thats really all he is, he losses most of his magic and techniques. trading them for range and increased attacks.


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2008)

Damnit, I knew I shouldn't have created my character so quickly, now I'm sitting around going "wanna play, wanna play, wanna play..." *L*


----------



## Zurai (May 31, 2008)

Alright, I'm still internalizing the M&M rules - the Powers rules, really, since everything else related to character creation is pretty close to d20 standard - but I can give you my character concept to start on.


Ralziir A'orth is a bright young Shinigami officer, skilled in both swordfighting and Kido. He prefers to fight only when he has a tactical advantage, although he's more than able to win a fight when he's at an initial disadvantage as well. He has an introspective personality and has few friends even in his own squad; even though he's a seated officer, few even know the name, let alone the abilities, of his Zanpaktou. 

Gloomrazor, his Zanpaktou, allows Ralziir to manipulate darkness and shadows. When released (with the command, "Emerge into darkness, Gloomrazor."), he can create clouds of inky blackness through which only his allies can see, fire blasts of concentrated shadow from Gloomrazor, and, if all else fails, absorb all the shadows in the immediate area into Gloomrazor to form a thin barrier around its edge, strengthening his melee attacks.



Mechanicswise, I want him to be about equally proficient with his sword and with Kido, but with only basic Shunpo (enough to use it as a combat movement ability but nothing near the degree of someone like Byakuya or Yoruichi). His Shikai adds the abilities to create areas that obscure vision, to fire off a powerful line AoE from Gloomrazor, to boost Gloomrazor's physical damage at the expense of the vision obscuring effect, and adds a bit to his physical stats and combat abilities (most notably with sneak attack feats to take advantage of his ability to deny vision to his foes). His skills are focused into Acrobatics, Concentration, Search, Investigate, and Stealth.

Mechanics question/clarification: I have _no clue_ how Jemal worked out the cost of his Powers the way he did. I didn't see any way to create "containers" like he describes; it looked like powers had to be bought individually. If someone could help explain that to me, I think it'll help.

Also, a storyline question:[sblock=ANIME SPOILER]I've read the manga all the way up to the current issues; which set of Captains are we dealing with? Are the Vizard captains/lieutenants still around - Hiyori, Shinji, Rose, Love, etc? Or are we dealing with their pre-Aisen's-betrayal replacements such as Gin and Tousen? It matters for whose squad I place Ralziir in.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2008)

Zurai - Ultimate Powers is a M&M Sourcebook, it includes information on containers and arrays, as well as numerous examples of them.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 31, 2008)

Another Anime based RPG?  You know there was a Naruto based one that died really quickly, and a Fullmetal Alchemist one I was actually in that died really quickly... ok actually that one didn't die that quickly, it just went on life support for a long time and then died later.  Well the main point of this post is to give my wishes that this game is more successful.  I don't actually watch Bleach so I'm not going to try to join, but I just thought I'd give my best wishes.  Also, someone should run a Legend of The Galactic Heroes RPG.  That or something with mecha like Eureka Seven or even Xenosaga (the game, not the anime) but not Gundam Seed because it's terrible.  OooOOOoo I know an awesome anime-esque game to make into an RPG.... Robot Alchemic Drive, aka Gigantic Drive... hm, I better shut up before I hijack this thread anymore, sorry...

Hey Zurai, what's up?  Good to see you.  I hope DMing isn't becoming more work than fun for you because I'm currently having allot of fun in your game and would hate for it to stop but would hate even more to be playing under a DM who wasn't having fun.


----------



## Zurai (May 31, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Zurai - Ultimate Powers is a M&M Sourcebook, it includes information on containers and arrays, as well as numerous examples of them.



Aha! I hadn't gotten around to Ultimate Powers yet. Thanks. That clarifies things immensely.







			
				DireLemming said:
			
		

> Hey Zurai, what's up? Good to see you. I hope DMing isn't becoming more work than fun for you because I'm currently having allot of fun in your game and would hate for it to stop but would hate even more to be playing under a DM who wasn't having fun.



I'll address this in my own OOC thread so as not to disrupt Vincent Tempes' any further


----------



## Zurai (May 31, 2008)

Alright, here's his un-released form for inspection. I'm looking for tips on not making newbie mistakes as well as technical correctness:
[sblock=Ralziir]*Ralziir*
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'5"
*Weight:* 150 lbs
*Hair:* Black, worn tied back at his neck
*Eyes:* Blue-gray
*Age:* Appears to be in his mid-20's

*Str:* 10 (+0) [0 points]
*Dex:* 18 (+4) [8 points]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [2 points]
*Int:* 14 (+2) [4 points]
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [4 points]
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [0 points]

*Defense:* 14, Flat-footed 12
*Defense Bonus:* +4  [8 points]
*Init:* +12 (+4 Dex, +8 Rank 2 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +3 [+2 points, +1 Con]
Reflex +8 [+4 points, +4 Dex], +11 vs area attacks (Defensive Roll)
Will +6 [+4 points, +2 Wis]
Toughness +4 [+1 Con, +3 Rank 3 Defensive Roll], +1 when denied Dodge bonus or against area attacks

*Attack:* +3 [6 points]

*Skills:* [12 points]

```
Acrobatics			+13 (10 ranks, +3 Dex)
Concentration			+12 (10 ranks, +2 Wis)
Investigate			+12 (10 ranks, +2 Int)
Search				+10 (8 ranks, +2 Int)
Stealth				+13 (10 ranks, +3 Dex)
```

*Feats:* [9 points]
Evasion (Rank 2)
Improved Block (Rank 1)
Improved Initiative (Rank 2)
Defensive Roll (Rank 3)
Skill Mastery (Acrobatics, Concentration, Search, Stealth)

*Powers:* [27 points]
Demon Magic (Magic, Rank 9, Distracting, Accurate, Alternate Power x3) [13]
- Way of Destruction #4, White Lightning (18) (Blast, Rank 9)
- Way of Destruction #4, White Lightning, incantation bypassed (18) (Blast, Rank 3, Action: Free)
- Way of Destruction #33, Blue Fire Crash Down (18) (Blast, Rank 6, Burst Area)
- Way of Binding #9, Strike (18) (Paralyze, Rank 6, Range)
Zanpaktou Combat (Array, Rank 5, Alternate Power) [11]
- Simple Attack (10) (Strike, Rank 5)
- Slice and Dice (9) (Strike, Rank 3, Autofire)
Flash Steps (Teleport, Rank 1, Action: Swift, Short Range, Change Direction) [3] 

*Total Points:* 18 stats + 14 combat + 10 saves + 12 skills + 9 feats + 27 powers = 90 points
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2008)

#1 problem - Defense/Toughness and attack/SaveDC's aren't capped correctly.  
It's a sad but true fact of M&M that if you don't meet your caps on those aspects, your character (while probably reallly cool & versatile) will most likely be second-rate in a fight.

Your defense is 14 and toughness is +4. caps on them are equal to PL, so at PL 5 (for the base form) your caps are 15 and +5 (Though these can be changed with Trade-offs, on a 1 for 1 basis).

Same is true for most of your attacks.. +3 attack, and varying Save Dc's (6 for 'blue fire', 3 for your auto-fire strike)

You have the reverse problem for primary white lightning offense.. though your Attack is +3 (cap is normally 5), your primary blast is rank 9... even with a 2 trade off to lower your attack cap from 5 to 3 (where you currently have it), that would raise your damage cap to 7, not 9.

Basically the way it works is this : Your Defense + toughness must = PLX2, and your Attack bonus + Damage(Save DC modifier) must = 2X PL as well.
The base 'cap' for each of these is your PL, modified by whatever the maximum trade-off of the campaign is.  For this one, Vincent stated the max trade-off for the base form was 3, meaning your numbers could range anywhere from 2-8, so long as the two aspects add up to 10.  (ex: Defense+4 would give you a Toughness+6 cap).


Side-note RE:Autofire.  It's usually only used on attacks when you have a high attack bonus (which your +3, two lower than PL, is decidedly not)

Also- Your Reflex save can't be +11, b/c fort/will/ref caps are PL+5 (So they max at ten for PL 5).


I'd suggest reading the 'hero creation' chapter in the M&M guide book.. Specifically the information starting on pg 24.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2008)

Sorry, but I have to bow out. I just have no time to inform me enough about the manga (knowing only the first few parts of the anime serial).

I wish you all good luck and will lurk on this thread.


----------



## Vincent Tempes (May 31, 2008)

Well, a quick update before bed.

First off, thanks a bunch for all the critiquing Jemal.  While I'm quite willing to do it myself, it never hurts to have someone else do it for me, heh.

Secondly.  The charachter concept looks good Zurai, and the numbers have plenty of time to work themselves out. 

Since it'll come up in campaign, the Ranking officers are as follows:

[Sblock=Captains]1st Division: Yamamoto Genryusai
2nd Division: Soi Fong
3rd Division: Ichimaru Gin
4th Division: Unohana Retsu
5th Division: Aizen Sousuke
6th Division: Kuchiki Byakuya
7th Division: Alliston Vega (English name, techically Vega Alliston.) (New)
8th Division: Kyouraku Shunsui
9th Division: Tousen Kaname
10th Division: Guy Eikishi (New)
11th Division: Shihouin Kenpatchi (New)
12th Division: Kurotshuchi Mayuri
13th Division: Ukitake Jyuushiro[/sblock]

[sblock=Vice Captains]1st Division: Vacant (4th Seat Sasakibe Choujirou is handling administrative duties.)
2nd Division: Oomaeda Marechiyo 
3rd Division: Kira Izuru
4th Division: Kotetsu Isane
5th Division: Hinamori Momo
6th Division: Abarai Renji
7th Division: Komamura Sajin 
8th Division: Ise Nanao
9th Division: Hisagi Shuuhei
10th Division: Matsumoto Rangiku
11th Division: Vacant (3rd Seat Iba Tetsuzaemon should be assisting, but is too lazy.)
12th Division: Kurotshuchi Nemu
13th Division: Shiba Kaien (dead)[/sblock]

As you can see, the lists are mostly the same as 'modern day' Bleach, with some small exceptions.

Last but not least.  Dire Lemming.  WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?!

Hehe, okay, a little over dramatic.  You're the only guy I've met who doesn't like seed (Probably my favorite Gundam Series thus far.  A touch tacky true....)

I'm hoping things will go well with this campaign.  Got a good list of players so far it seems.  And RAD might be an awesome RPG, though I always got annoyed at the campy feel to it (That and the flying mech in multiplayer.  Damn that thing to hell.)

[Edit] Marked the new captains as such.  For info on them I'd suggest Bleach Exile.  Its a decent site for basic information, though it does go a bit overboard on its analysis.  Take everything with salt =)


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 31, 2008)

I only watched a few episodes but found it very... um... uninteresting.  I don't really like any Gundam series except 8th MS team though.  The first episode I saw was the one where there's a big space battle and all the guys in gundams are fighting and no one really gets hurt at all except some civilians who somehow get in the line of fire for dramatic purposes.  Then they're on a planet and get attacked by ZOIDs but no one really gets hurt there either as far as I can remember.  Oh yeah, and something about that red headed girl going completely bonkers but she is in the movie or whatever Destiny is so I guess she got better.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 31, 2008)

a sad but true fact... more like a down fall of the system, max it or forget it. there is no middle ground. there is no some what effective or minor abilities. you either have it at max power which does next to nothing, or you have it do nothing. since Jemal was complaining  thought i could. the 3.5 system vincent made for this is so much better. well 1st ed is so much better, in fact original D&D was better writen less complex and better balanced then M&M. but that is just my opion and haven't we got a little off topic? on that point i'll be unable to post next week do to work, but i am still intrtested in playing 'a' bleach game.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2008)

ishalleatyourflesh said:
			
		

> _stuff_



What do you mean? Some ranks in flight, teleportation, light control or healing are very good. 1st edition was everything, but not the superior crunch (sleep without save!). And no, we didn't go off-topic, only you did. Jemal only explained the rules.


----------



## Zurai (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help again, Jemal. Here's the revised version of his un-released form:

[sblock]*Ralziir*
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'5"
*Weight:* 150 lbs
*Hair:* Black, worn tied back at his neck
*Eyes:* Blue-gray
*Age:* Indeterminate; appears 20-30

*Str:* 10 (+0) [0 points]
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [6 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [4 points]
*Int:* 14 (+2) [4 points]
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [4 points]
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [0 points]

*Defense:* 15, Flat-footed 13
*Defense Bonus:* +5  [10 points]
*Init:* +11 (+3 Dex, +8 Rank 2 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Attack:* +1 [2 points]

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+2 points, +2 Con]
Reflex +7 [+4 points, +3 Dex], +10 vs area attacks (Defensive Roll)
Will +6 [+4 points, +2 Wis]
Toughness +5 [+2 Con, +3 Rank 3 Defensive Roll], +2 when denied Dodge bonus or against area attacks

*Skills:* [11 points]

```
Acrobatics			+11 (8 ranks, +3 Dex)
Concentration			+12 (10 ranks, +2 Wis)
Investigate			+12 (8 ranks, +2 Int)
Search				+10 (8 ranks, +2 Int)
Stealth				+13 (10 ranks, +3 Dex)
```

*Feats:* [9 points]
Evasion (Rank 2)
Improved Block (Rank 1)
Improved Initiative (Rank 2)
Defensive Roll (Rank 3)
Skill Mastery (Acrobatics, Concentration, Search, Stealth)

*Powers:* [30 points]
Demon Magic (Magic, Rank 8, Distracting, Accurate x2, Alternate Power x3) [13]
- Way of Destruction #4, White Lightning (10) (Blast, Rank 5)
- Way of Destruction #4, White Lightning, incantation bypassed (12) (Blast, Rank 2, Action: Free)
- Way of Destruction #33, Blue Fire Crash Down (15) (Blast, Rank 5, Burst Area)
- Way of Binding #9, Strike (15) (Paralyze, Rank 5, Range: Ranged)
Zanpaktou Combat (Array, Rank 5, Accurate x2, Alternate Power x2) [14]
- Simple Attack (5) (Strike, Rank 5)
- Parry (5) (Protection, Rank 4, Dynamic)
- Slice and Dice (10) (Strike, Rank 5, Autofire)
Flash Steps (Teleport, Rank 1, Action: Swift, Short Range, Change Direction) [3] 

*Total Points:* 18 stats + 12 combat + 10 saves + 11 skills + 9 feats + 30 powers = 90 points
[/sblock]

All of his attacks, save for the free action White Lightning, are attack + damage/save = 10 (thanks to the accurate x2 on both arrays), his defense and toughness are both capped (toughness even capped while denied his dodge if he isn't using Slice and Dice), and none of his numbers exceed the caps except for toughness in certain situations.

I think.

One question, though. Both you and the rules state that attack DCs cannot exceed the power level of the character... yet almost all of your attack DCs on Becka Jens do. In your unreleased form, you list the DCs for both your attack powers as 19 (where the cap should be 14, since you have a -damage/dc tradeoff), and in your released form, you list the DCs anywhere from 20 to 25, where again you have a -2 dc tradeoff, and even without the tradeoff the DC should be, at most, 20. What am I missing?


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2008)

AH, what you're missing is that toughness saves are 15 + modifier (Not 10 + modifier)

Also, I'm not sure, but I THINK that skill caps include ability modifiers.. not sure on that fact, it does say 'ranks' in the book, but most of the GM's I've had and other people I've played with have interpreted it the other way, b/c if it did allow ability modifiers AND ranks, it would be the only facet that does so.


----------



## Zurai (May 31, 2008)

Ahh, that'd do it. Alright, I'll have to re-work my character again, then! (Thanks, though, it really helps having someone experienced with the system to help me through the bumps)


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2008)

NP (Also, edited above post for something)

Well, I'm heading out for food.  TTYL.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright, here's the modifications to Ralziir's unreleased form:[sblock=Ralziir A'orth]*Ralziir*
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'5"
*Weight:* 150 lbs
*Hair:* Black, worn tied back at his neck
*Eyes:* Blue-gray
*Age:* Indeterminate; appears 20-30

*Str:* 10 (+0) [0 points]
*Dex:* 18 (+4) [8 points]
*Con:* 16 (+3) [6 points]
*Int:* 14 (+2) [4 points]
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [4 points]
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [0 points]

*Defense:* 15, Flat-footed 13
*Defense Bonus:* +5  [10 points]
*Init:* +12 (+4 Dex, +8 Rank 2 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Attack:* +1 [2 points]

*Saves:*
Fortitude +5 [+2 points, +3 Con]
Reflex +8 [+4 points, +4 Dex], +10 vs area attacks (Defensive Roll)
Will +7 [+5 points, +2 Wis]
Toughness +5 [+3 Con, +2 Rank 2 Defensive Roll], +2 when denied Dodge bonus or against area attacks

*Skills:* [10 points]

```
Acrobatics			+10 (6 ranks, +4 Dex)
Concentration			+10 (8 ranks, +2 Wis)
Investigate			+10 (8 ranks, +2 Int)
Search				+10 (8 ranks, +2 Int)
Stealth				+10 (6 ranks, +4 Dex)
Notice				+6 (4 ranks, +2 Wis)
```

*Feats:* [7 points]
Evasion (Rank 2)
Improved Initiative (Rank 2)
Defensive Roll (Rank 2)
Skill Mastery (Acrobatics, Concentration, Search, Stealth)

*Powers:* [28 points]
Demon Magic (Magic, Rank 8, Distracting, Accurate x2, Alternate Power x5) [15]
- Way of Destruction #4, White Lightning (10) (Blast, Rank 5)
- Way of Destruction #4, White Lightning, incantation bypassed (12) (Blast, Rank 2, Action: Free)
- Way of Destruction #33, Blue Fire Crash Down (15) (Blast, Rank 5, Burst Area)
- Way of Destruction #54, Abolishing Flames (16) (Disintegration, Rank 4)
- Way of Binding #9, Strike (15) (Paralyze, Rank 5, Range: Ranged)
- Way of Binding #37, Encircling Heavenly Aura (6) (Force Field, Rank 5, Impervious, Limited: Energy, Dynamic)
Zanpaktou Combat (Passive Container, Rank 2) [10]
- Simple Attack (7) (Strike, Rank 5, Accurate x2)
- Parry (3) (Protection, Rank 3)
Flash Steps (Teleport, Rank 1, Action: Swift, Short Range, Change Direction) [3] 

*Total Points:* 22 stats + 12 combat + 11 saves + 10 skills + 7 feats + 28 powers = 90 points[/sblock]
And here's his Shikai:[sblock=Emerge Into Darkness, Gloomrazor!]*Ralziir* (Shikai)

*Str:* 10 (+0) [0 points]
*Dex:* 24 (+7) [14 points]
*Con:* 20 (+5) [10 points]
*Int:* 14 (+2) [4 points]
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [4 points]
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [0 points]

*Defense:* 20, Flat-footed 15
*Defense Bonus:* +10  [20 points]
*Init:* +15 (+7 Dex, +8 Rank 2 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Attack:* +2 [4 points]

*Saves:*
Fortitude +7 [+2 points, +5 Con]
Reflex +11 [+4 points, +7 Dex], +15 vs area attacks (Defensive Roll)
Will +7 [+5 points, +2 Wis]
Toughness +9 [+5 Con, +4 Rank 4 Defensive Roll], +5 when denied Dodge bonus or against area attacks

*Skills:* [13 points]

```
Acrobatics			+15 (8 ranks, +7 Dex)
Concentration			+14 (12 ranks, +2 Wis)
Investigate			+14 (12 ranks, +2 Int)
Search				+14 (12 ranks, +2 Int)
Stealth				+15 (8 ranks, +7 Dex)
```

*Feats:* [9 points]
Evasion (Rank 2)
Improved Initiative (Rank 2)
Defensive Roll (Rank 4)
Skill Mastery (Acrobatics, Concentration, Search, Stealth)

*Powers:* [81 points]
Demon Magic (Magic, Rank 15, Distracting, Accurate x4, Alternate Power x5) [24]
- Way of Destruction #4, White Lightning (20) (Blast, Rank 10)
- Way of Destruction #4, White Lightning, incantation bypassed (30) (Blast, Rank 5, Action: Free)
- Way of Destruction #33, Blue Fire Crash Down (30) (Blast, Rank 10, Burst Area)
- Way of Destruction #54, Abolishing Flames (28) (Disintegration, Rank 7)
- Way of Binding #9, Strike (30) (Paralyze, Rank 10, Range: Ranged)
- Way of Binding #37, Encircling Heavenly Aura (10) (Force Field, Rank 9, Impervious, Limited: Energy, Dynamic)
Zanpaktou Combat (Passive Container, Rank 4) [20]
- Simple Attack (14) (Strike, Rank 10, Accurate x4)
- Parry (5) (Protection, Rank 5)
Shikai Powers (Array, Rank 16, Alternate Power x1) [33]
- Umbral Mantle (32) (Darkness Control, Rank 14, Alternate Power x4)
--- Dusk Falls (13) (Obscure Vision, Rank 3, Action: Swift, Selective, Dynamic)
--- Pierce the Twilight (14) (Blast, Rank 10, Accurate x4, Area: Targeted Line, Alternate Save: Fortitude, Action: Full Round, Unreliable: Five Uses, Distracting)
--- Shadow Grasp (14) (Snare, Rank 10, Accurate x4, Limited: Only Useable In Darkness)
--- Nadir (14) (Drain Constitution, Rank 10, Accurate x4, Range: Ranged, Action: Full Round)
--- Fear of the Dark (15) (Summon Minion, Rank 4, Progression x2, Sacrifice, Horde)
- Darkness Feeds Upon Itself (31) (Boost Zanpaktou Combat, Rank 30, Personal, Action: Full Round, Total Fade)
Flash Steps (Teleport, Rank 1, Action: Swift, Short Range, Change Direction, Turnabout) [4] 

*Total Points:* 32 stats + 24 combat + 11 saves + 13 skills + 9 feats + 81 powers = 170 points[/sblock]
The Shikai form is still only about 90% done; I need to work up the actual effects of Fear of the Dark and Darkness Feeds Upon Itself. Pointswise, it's complete, however.


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 2, 2008)

Vincent Tempes,

What is the status of other seated members like Ikkaku Madarame?
Do they retain their positions in this setting?


----------



## Vincent Tempes (Jun 2, 2008)

Most of the seated members will remain as they are (Some will drop down in rank due to someone else being at the top and whatnot.)

Ikkaku and the like are somewhat of a different story.  Zaraki Kenpatchi is not yet a captain as of the setting, thus everyone who joined with him, including Madarame, is AWOL at the moment ^_^


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2008)

actually, the 11th squadron's 3rd Seat is Iba Tetsuzaemon at the moment, according to vincent tempes post on captains/vice captains.


			
				Vice captain's said:
			
		

> 11th Division: Vacant (3rd Seat Iba Tetsuzaemon should be assisting, but is too lazy.)


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 3, 2008)

Vince, can you give me more info on this guy: Shihouin Kenpatchi?

I can't find him in the Bleach Exile site. The closest match is Shihouin Yoruichi


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2008)

It may be the same person : Kenpatchi is actually a title, not a name, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 3, 2008)

Wasn't Yoruichi the head of the 2nd Division?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2008)

*shrug* Name seems familiar.. wait, isn't yoruichi the cat/chick?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 3, 2008)

Yoruichi?  You mean the talking cat?  I never did watch long enough to see what the big deal with him was.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 3, 2008)

If Soi Fong is captain of the 2nd division, Yoruichi has already left Soul Society. It can't be her. (Yes, Shihouin Yoruichi is the cat)

I think the three captains marked (New) on the list are non-canon; I can't find any references to them anywhere.


----------



## Vincent Tempes (Jun 3, 2008)

Oi, remind me to be slightly more clear on matters from now on heh.

All the (New) Marked captains are indeed Non-Canon.  Bit of info on them is as follows.

*Shihouin Kenpachi* - The current holder of the 'Kenpachi' title, supposedly granted to the strongest Shinigami.  He has kept the name of his former noble house (Shihouin also being the house of Yourichi). 

Somewhat thin, black haired, bit of a neat freak.  He's known to be obsessive in his paperwork, and rarely fights since achieving his captain rank.

*Guy Eikishi* - Currently the youngest of the Soul Society captains, appearing to be approximately 17.  He acts his age, being considered very annoying by most, with a tendancy to jump on anything 'exciting.'

Young, small framed (Barely 5'0"), athletic with blue dyed hair hanging to his shoulders, meticulously styled.  Weilds an electricity based Zanpaktou.

*Alliston Vega* - A hulking brute of a man. Easily a head taller than his massive lieutenant.  He is generally disliked by most, keeping his position as Captain by force.  Since his promotion he has fought two challenges against Ban-Kai capable opponents, killing both.

He is bald, nearly Eight and a half feet tall, usually keeping a poorly trimmed black goatee.  He has a pure combat style Zanpaktou.


Alright, now that things have been cleared up.  I've got three concepts and two mostly finished charachters.  Flesh is going to be out for a week or so and I hope to be ready to start not long after he gets back.

That leaves Dystmesis, Avalon and Albedo for charachter concepts.  Feel free to keep asking questions (Knows the Captain list probably didn't help Avalon with his selection process) Heh.


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 3, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that the current Kenpachi is that by the way you described him. Alliston Vega is the most likely of the captains to have that role.

BTW, I take it Alliston Vega is more of a Spaniard going by his name. 

I'll be going for a melee specialist who's more of a berserker and weapons fanatic in the 3rd seat of 7th division since there seems to be more melee worthy people there than in the 11th.

His zanpakuto would be something of an oddity in Soul Society in that it doesn't have a fixed form in its shikai but rather it changes into a different weapon depending on the effect it will have.

Would that be fine?


----------



## Vincent Tempes (Jun 3, 2008)

Admittedly Avalon, that is kind of the point with the current Kenpachi. Heh.

That said, 7th or 11th are your best choice for pure fighting divisions at the moment.  While the captain in the 11th doesn't seem to suit the division, the rest of the troops do keep towards the usual rough and tumble.   In addition, I'm opening up the space of Vice Captain for the 11th division, if any of the PC's wish to have taken it.

As for your Shikai... the concept is somewhat out of style with Bleach, but it could be argued that we just haven't seen it yet.  For now I'll go with 'sure that works'.  What kind of weapons/effects did you have in mind?


----------



## Zurai (Jun 3, 2008)

Vincent Tempes said:
			
		

> As for your Shikai... the concept is somewhat out of style with Bleach, but it could be argued that we just haven't seen it yet.



We have, kinda - Aaroneiro (



Spoiler



the shapeshifting Arancar


) is basically like that.

One of the things I personally like about Bleach is that pretty much _any_ concept fits. Unarmed fighters? Check - Yoruichi. Brute force fighters? Check - Zaraki. Finesse fighters? Check - Byakuya. Elemental fighters? Check - Yamamoto-Genryusai, Hitsugaya, many others. Speed fighters? Check - Ichigo. Summoners? Check - many Bankais; also, Bount. Archers? Check - Uryuu.

And so on.


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 4, 2008)

Well since the 2nd seat of 11th division is available, I think I'll apply for that.

For the weapon forms I was planning on letting it take the form of a lance, a spear, a flammenschwert sword, a greathammer, as well as perhaps 2 special moves.

The lance would be for charging ang overrunning opponents, the spear would have reach and the penetrating extra, the flammenschwert sword would have either autofire or secondary effect, the greathammer would deal knockback aside from the damage.

The 2 special moves would be the Counter Helix amd the Rain of Blades.

Counter Helix is a defensive move that allows him to react instantly to any physical attack by spinning in place and damaging everyone nearby.

Rain of Blades has him impale his zanpakuto into the ground and wait as the blade rises to the sky before splitting apart and sending a rain of thousands of blades in a cylinder below that damages and impales anyone beneath it except him.


----------



## Vincent Tempes (Jun 4, 2008)

Like it all for the most part. ^_^

The only one I am sort of 'meh' with is the lance (Mostly due to headaches whenever I consider the use of a lance on foot.)  That said, the concept works as far as I am concerned, the special moves I have no trouble with.  Feel free to start jotting down numbers as it looks good!


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 4, 2008)

How about an axe instead of the lance then?

The axe would have the secondary effect extra while the flammenschwert sword would have the autofire.


----------



## Vincent Tempes (Jun 4, 2008)

That works. *Nods a little* If you want to go with the lance, feel free, its really more of a head scratching "huh?" Objection than anything serious heh.

Either or.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2008)

Zurai - Just looked at your Shikai (Was checking the thread for new posts, and thankfully now I don't have to do a meaningless bump! *L*)

Anyways, I'm unsure what you're hoping to gain out of your Boost ability.  If you're only applying it to your zanpaktou combat array, then the point for point bonus is actually LOOSING you points.

Here's the problem : Normall, boost is used to boost yours AND others powers (You pick 'strength' or 'blast', or some other ability/skill/power), but it still can't raise them beyond their caps.  IT's mostly useful for if you (and/or allies) have un-capped powers, so that you can 'boost' them up to the caps.  It can also be used to add special abilities that don't affect caps (Such as Impervious to protection, or Penetrating on strike, etc), but for 30, I think you'd actually be better off just buying those powers straight out as the 'enhanced combat ability'.  If you were to apply all of those powers straight to your strike & protection you'd be getting all 30 points, PLUS the 1 extra point you had to pay on the boost.

Alternately, you could take the 'personal' flaw (Since the specifics of your boost targeting your zanpaktou array means you could only use it on yourself anyways), reducing the cost to 1/2, meaning you'd pay 16 points for 30 (15 + 1 for PF).


Everyone else - How's them characters coming?  We saw a lot of initial interest in this, but seems nobody wants to post a character.


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm building mine right now. I think one of my aims for this character is to defeat Shihouin Kenpachi and/or Alliston Vega.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 6, 2008)

Double Post, oops.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 6, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Zurai - Just looked at your Shikai...
> 
> Anyways, I'm unsure what you're hoping to gain out of your Boost ability.  If you're only applying it to your zanpaktou combat array, then the point for point bonus is actually LOOSING you points.
> 
> ...



I think you're missing something 

First, Darkness Feeds Upon Itself (the Boost power) is part of an array, and it's not intended to be used very often. I only "really" spent 1 power point on it.
Second, it has both the Personal AND the Full Round Action flaws on it.  The reason the rank may be off is the Boost description isn't very clear on how to price the boost, especially in regards to Arrays and Containers. I figured the safest way to do it was to price it at the 3-per-rank tier, which is defined as "a narrow group of traits". Technically the Containers and Arrays are a single Power, but they act more like a narrow group of Powers.

Plus, I'm not entirely sure that I can use all 30 of that boost anyhow. There's not a lot extra I can really add that would truly increase the effectiveness of his melee combat. I still havn't finished statting out the power, but I suspect most of the points are going into making Parry very Impervious. The original 3.5E D&D power removed his darkness manipulation powers (thus being part of an array with said powers) but granted powerful weapon enchantments (Vampiric, Blurstrike, Keen, Defending, and several extra enhancement bonuses). This is the closest I can come to replicating that.

Anyhow, was that the only problem you saw, or simply the most glaring? I'll be quite happy if that's it; the boost really isn't a key part of the character. It's a "second form" of Shikai (like Rukia's 



Spoiler



"dances"


, or Byakuya's 



Spoiler



"Annihilationscape" Bankai form


), and it's only for when his primary abilities aren't being at all effective. Considering how versatile they are, I'm hoping that won't happen very often, if at all.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 9, 2008)

i'm still here... more or less,besides the fact i hate the system i still would like to play. thou it's been do long since i came up with this character i can only remember his fighting styles, not his name or personality. heh, when i think of it again he's like a cross between a samourai and a ninja.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2008)

[sblock=ishalleatyourflesh]
Seems to me you have been unable to post something here without mentioning your hatred for the system.  If you're trying to force Vincent to choose another system in an attempt to appease you, first off I don't think it'll work, and secondly it's making the rest of us (Well, I can only speak for myself I suppose) not want you around because of the negativity.  Either stop saying "I hate the system" every single post, or give in to your hate and just don't play, but the constant whining is getting on my nerves.

That having been said however, if you DO want to play, I'd be more than willing to help you with your character, if you'll relate to me some of the concept, and a general idea of what you want him/her to be able to do.
[/sblock]

Zurai - AH, I've relooked at your sheet, and I do have another problem - I'm pretty sure that you can't have alternate powers within alternate powers (IE an Array within an Array), which is what your 'shikai power' is doing.  your 'shikai power' array has two powers: Umbral Mantle, and Darkness Feeds Upon Itself.  The first, Umbral mantle, is actually an array itself, with several alternate powers... I'm still looking for a rule on whether or not this can be done, but I don't think it's what Array's meant for.. with that, you could conceivable have a series of tiered alternate powers, getting nearly a hundred AP's for half as many points...


----------



## Zurai (Jun 9, 2008)

I looked for a restriction on nested arrays/containers as well, and there isn't one I could find. The thing is, though, that you really don't get any more "free" points. The powers in an array can't be used simultaneously without special considerations. Nested arrays aren't any more powerful in that regard than non-nested arrays. Technically I could have done the entire group of powers in a single array without changing a single thing; I did it this way because it fits the thematics of the character. His primary Shikai abilities revolve around an external darkness manipulation, but when that just plain doesn't work, he internalizes it, losing the external powers but greatly enhancing his zanpaktou.

I thought long and hard about how to do that mechanically. I don't want to break the system and have an overpowered character that's impossible to challenge, or anything like that. I read and re-read the rules and made and re-made the character over and over again. The original draft of the Shikai powers had Darkness Feeds along with all the Umbral Mantle powers all in one array. While I changed it to two arrays, it actually costs exactly the same amount of points either way - but it fit better with the character concept this way.

I'm actually still looking for a good way to mechanically represent that he can't just Boost using Darkness Feeds then shift back to Umbral Mantle and keep doing his stuff.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2008)

well unless Vincent has a problem with it, there's not really Anything else I have to say, the character looks functional (and kinda cool, which is the big part) to me and doesn't break any rules.

Anybody else ready to be critiqued?  C'mon, gimme Somethin to tide me over till the campaign starts!


----------



## Zurai (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the help, Jemal. I do appreciate the criticisms and tips you've given me. Helped a lot with moving into a new system.

Vincent, if you do have a problem with the nested array thing, just let me know. It's really no big deal at all to change it back to a single array. I think I actually did mis-speak and it did save me a couple power points, but that wasn't the intent. They'll be easy to salvage back.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2008)

Zurai - NP, it's always nice to know not everybody takes my criticism personally.   And I do 'try' to keep it Constructive.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2008)

Did a bit of an update to my character while I waited..

[sblock=Becka Unreleased]
Becka Jens, Third seat of the First Protection Squad.
Power level 5

Abilities:  
STR 12 (+1)
DEX 12 (+1)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 10 (+0)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)

Combat : *Base Attack 2, Base Defense 2*

Attacks: (Melee+4, Ranged +2)
Martial Arts (+6 atk, Save DC 19).
Way of Destruction (+6 atk, Save DC 19)

Initiative: +1; Speed: 100 (Flash Step 200' Swift)
Defense +4 (3 dodge), 
Saves: Toughness +6 Impervious*Physical* (4 protection + 2 con); Reflects Melee
Fort +8 (6 base + 2 con), Reflex +8 (7 base + 1 dex), Will +8 (6 base + 2 wis)

Skills: (20 ranks) 
Acrobatics +5(4 ranks), Bluff +10(4 ranks), Notice +6(4 ranks), Sense Motive+10 (8 ranks)

Feats: Assessment, Attack Focus(Melee)X2, Attack Specialization(Martial Arts), Attractive, Distract(Bluff), Dodge FocusX2, Evasion, Uncanny DodgeX2(Hearing, Sight), All-out Attack, Accurate Attack, Defensive Attack, Power Attack

Powers: 
Martial Arts (17pp) [Container Rank 4]
 - Offensive Strike:  [Strike rank 3, PF:Mighty]
 - Counter-attack [Protection Rank 4, Impervious(6)/Reflective(6){melee} Flaw: Impervious is Physical only]
Flash-Step (5pp) [Teleport Rank 2, Action: Swift, PF: Change Direction]
Demon Magic (5pp)[Magic Rank 5, Flaw: Distracting, Drawback: Full Power]
 - Way of Destruction: [Blast rank 4, PF: AccurateX2]
Speed (1pp) [Speed Rank 1, 10mph]

Tradeoffs: -1Dmg/+1Atk, -1Def/+1Toughness
COST:  16 Abilities + 5 Skills + 15 Feats + 28 Powers + 27 Combat/Saves -1 Drawback= 90/90
[/sblock]

[sblock=Release (Lash out, Flarestar!)]
SHIKAI (RELEASE)
Power level 10

Abilities:  
STR 14 (+2)
DEX 18 (+4)
CON 18 (+4)
INT 10 (+0)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)

Combat : *Base Attack 4, Base Defense 2*

Attacks: (Melee+10, Ranged +4)
Martial Arts (+10 atk, Toughness Save DC 25.  Melee)
Whip Strike (+12 atk, Toughness Save DC 23.  Range 50)
Way of Destruction (+10 atk, Toughness Save DC 25.  Range Increment 100, Max 1000, Homing)
Paralyzing Burn (+10 atk, Will save DC 20.  Range 50)
Whip Choke (+10 atk, Fort save DC 20.  Range 50)
Trip (+10 atk, Opposed Trip check:+10 vs lower of dex/str.  Range 50)
*+19 grapple*

Initiative: +12; Speed: 500(Flash Step 300' swift)
Defense +8 (6 dodge)
Saves: Toughness +11 Impervious*Physical* (7 protection + 4 con), Reflects Melee
Fort +12 (8 base + 4 con), Reflex +12 (8 base + 4 dex), Will +10 (8 base + 2 wis)

Skills: (32 ranks) 
Acrobatics +12(8 ranks), Bluff +14(8 ranks), Notice +10(8 ranks), Sense Motive+14(12 ranks)

Feats: Assessment, Attack Focus(melee)X6, Attractive, Distract(Bluff), Dodge FocusX6, Evasion, Uncanny DodgeX2(Hearing, Sight), All-out attack, Accurate Attack, Defensive Attack, Power Attack

Powers: 
Flame Whip (20pp) [Array, Rank 10, Drawback: Reduced RangeX3(1 range increment)]
 - Whip (10)[Elongation Rank 5, Action: Swift, PF: Dynamic, Flaw: Only functions on Flame Whip Array(-1)]
 - Whip Strike (8)[Strike Rank 6, PF: Mighty, Accurate]
 - Paralyzing Burn (10)[Paralyze Rank 10]
 - Trip (6)[Trip Rank 10 PF: Improved Trip, Range: Melee]
 - Whip Choke (10)[Suffocate Rank 10, Range: Melee]
Martial Arts (38 pp) [Container Rank 8]
 - Offensive Strike [Strike Rank 8, PF: Mighty]
 - Counter-Attack [Protection Rank 8, Impervious(12), Reflective(12){Melee} Flaw: Impervious is Physical only]
 - Training [Improved InitiativeX2, Grappling Finesse]
Flash-Step (7pp) [Teleport Rank 3, Action: Swift, PF: Change Direction]
Demon Magic (12pp)[Magic Rank 12, Distracting, Drawback: Full Power]
 - Way of Destruction: [Blast rank 10, PF: AccurateX3, Homing]
Speed (2pp) [Speed Rank 2, 50mph]

Drawbacks: [Flame Whip Array has max 1 range increment with elongation] -3
Tradeoffs: -2Dmg/+2Atk(Whip Strike), -2 Defense/+2 Toughness
COST: 28 Abilities + 9 Skills + 22 Feats + 79 Powers + 36 Combat/Saves -4 drawback= 170/170
[/sblock]


----------



## Vincent Tempes (Jun 9, 2008)

Well things seem to be moving along rather well.  Two fully completed charachters now, two concepts, and one kind of idling.  

Since Jemal is pretty much handling all of my editing jobs, I've got little more to say other than... uh... Hurry up damnit! Heh


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2008)

er.. sorry, if you'd like me to stop, feel free to say so.  

Also, as asked before  - Anybody got a partial to post so we can see what else we got comin?


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 10, 2008)

How about this?

It's a partial of the powers for the shikai of my combat char.


Feats:

Powers:

Growth 3 (Continuous [+1], Permanent [-1], Innate) – 10 pp

Proteus (Shikai Form) – Container 

-Everchanging Blade (Array 15)
--Base: Strike 3 (Slashing, Autofire [+2], Mighty, Extended Reach
--AP: Strike 3 (Bludgeoning, Knockback [+1], Mighty, Extended Reach, Knockback 13, Penetrating 2)
--AP: 
-Counter Helix – Damage 10 (Reaction [+4], Burst Area [+1], Only after being hit by a melee attack [-2],


----------



## Vincent Tempes (Jun 11, 2008)

*Away!*

Due to circumstances beyond my control, I'm going to be away till sometime this weekend.  Feel free to lay on the character concepts for when I'm gone.

Avalon, in regards to your concept, the only thing I might have a problem with is the reactive counter-attack. Gonna ponder it on my week off, otherwise, looks nifty so far. =)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2008)

Avalon - How'd you work out the costing on the Counter Helix?  I've never seen an example of 'getting hit in melee' being worth a -2 flaw.   In fact, the only -2 flaw i can think of is a side effect = the power of the original going off every time you use the power.  The closest I could think of to what you're trying for would be the Limited flaw (Only Usable after being struck in Melee), which is a -1.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2008)

Also, a question (for the DM and/or other people to debate)

How do extended reach/Elongation work against Reflective armour and/or avalon's counter-helix?

For example, whenever I'm struck by a physical melee attack that's repelled by my impervious, the attacker must save vs however much was reflected... what if he's using an extended reach attack?  THe descriptor of my power is that it's a counter-strike, but how would I counter-attack someone 10 or 20 or 50' away?

Likewise, my SHikai's main attack form is a Melee strike, but it's a 'flame whip', 50' long and made of fire. Would someone be able to counter-attack against it/ (depending on their descriptor)?


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 12, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Avalon - How'd you work out the costing on the Counter Helix?  I've never seen an example of 'getting hit in melee' being worth a -2 flaw.   In fact, the only -2 flaw i can think of is a side effect = the power of the original going off every time you use the power.  The closest I could think of to what you're trying for would be the Limited flaw (Only Usable after being struck in Melee), which is a -1.





My bad. The flaw was supposed to be "Only after being hit by a physical melee attack". I figured that you can have a limited flaw of "Only if hit by a physical attack" would be a -1 and thus "Only on a physical melee attack" would merit something like a -2.

There's a presedent to this anyway. Take a look at the offered flaws for the Absorption power in UP p.128.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2008)

touche.


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 12, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> touche.






.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2008)

SO.. how bout that local sports team, eh?

*How's things going?  Vincent posted he'd be away till the weekend and it's now the next Wednesday, and nobody else has posted anymore character info/questions..


----------



## Vincent Tempes (Jun 20, 2008)

Speaking of. =.=;

Short story is that took WAY longer than it should have.  Was able to steal time for a glance or two at the boards but not long enough to post.

Anyways, I think recruitment has kinda gone on for long enough.  I'm willing to start with a few less PC's, so I'm gonna give till next monday. Be there or be square?


----------



## Zurai (Jun 22, 2008)

I just realized I havn't finished the details on the summoning and boosting Powers yet for Ralziir. I'll get those done tonight and tomorrow.


----------

